
How Reliable Is the StackOverflow Developer Survey? - horrido
https://medium.com/@richardeng/how-reliable-is-the-stackoverflow-developer-survey-37c7c855ded0
======
Piskvorrr
For one, it is plagued by selection bias - but it never claimed otherwise:
it's a survey of people who frequent SO and are likely to take a survey ;)

